# Does Progynova stop you from having periods?



## Mon Cheri (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi there, I am 8 days post transfer and due to test next thursday after having FET. One of the nurses mentioned that you won't have a period on Progynova anyhow, is she right as never heard this before? And if test negative, and I stop taking them, will my period start straight away? Any advice appreciated! 

Love Mon Cheri xxx


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi

Thats interesting - I am taking progynova every 6 hours, the nurses never menioned anything like that to me.

Sorry can't help you but will be interested to hear if this is true.

Good luck

xx


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

Hiya

Just to let you know that I checked with a nurse at st Barts and it can stop your period from coming.

Glad I know this otherwise I would have assumed I was pregnant if I had not come on before test day!

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mon Cheri (Mar 20, 2008)

Jaxwee - Thank you for finding out. I wasn't quite sure so have been assuming period may come today but now know not to expect it! Test day on thursday for me.   

Good Luck!


----------



## Mon Cheri (Mar 20, 2008)

Tested today and got a BFN    Spoke to a nurse and said my period is 3 days late and she told me that taking Progynova doesn't stop your period but may delay it. Just thought anyone reading this might like to know!

Mon Cheri xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so sorry about your bfn

i have never bleed while taking Progynova


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

I also never bled last time I took progynova for my previous FET, which lulled me into a false sense of security i was convinced i had BFP!   since always bled day 10-11 on fresh cycles when only on cyclogest. 
xxx


----------

